# another newbie



## 225TT (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi all.

I have just purchased an 02reg 225 in avus silver! i have been looking for one with this spec for around six months now and finally found one with only 40,000 miles on sunday so i shot to luton to pick it up! I love it! This is my second TT, i sold my last one (reflex silver) in order to buy my BMW330ci SSG ( which is now for sale if anyone is interested), and have regretted it ever since!!!

Craig

ps, what benefits go i gain from joining ther ttoc?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum. The TTOC membership offers
Along with your membership pack, which has your first copy of absoluTTe, you'll receive window stickers and business cards to pass on to others owners, along with your individually named and numbered membership card. This card entitles you to a host of member discounts from TT parts and accessory suppliers.

On the social scene, you get discounted entry to our National Event, which sees hundreds of TTs from around the country get together to enjoy a day out, with track events, Audi and TT supplier presence, competitions, raffles and giveaways. If once a year isn't quite enough for you, our regional reps get together for smaller gatherings throughout the year. Not only are we a great social club, but that social circle will bring you access to a wealth of TT knowledge.

Worth every penny


----------



## 225TT (Oct 16, 2008)

sounds good, and how much is membership


----------



## redrocketTT (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi all
i bought a 225 Coupe back in March after a lot of searching. It's an 02 plate(March) and had 31k onthe clock(only 34k now!) in Misano Red with cream leather, Bose sound with the 9 spoke alloys & 18 inch wheels. It's such great fun and so far no problems. i had the cambelt done straight away even though it's only done lowish miles for peace of mind. It's a pity that AUDI know how to charge for servicing though. Still i did a lot of research before buying, so was aware. i can't stop looking at it and love driving it ,but only tend to use at the weekends as i have a company car. I've been meaning to write on the forum for a while, but i'm a bit of a technophobe and wasn't sure what to do. I've joined TTOC(Member 1500!!) and find the magazines a great read. I'm down in West Sussex. It's a pity there doesn't appear to be a local TTOC repthough
The tips that other people give for doing things your self are very good. i managed to change the dip beam headlights for travelling to France back in May

Regards to you all- David aka Red Rocket TT


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

225TT said:


> sounds good, and how much is membership


£35


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

good choice in colour

welcome


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

